# Worst resin for turning



## BeeAMaker (Dec 4, 2017)

If you have ever considered using this resin for casting - *don't!*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LWT156B/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It does not handle heat well. If you do turn with it, you must take very short and light cuts to allow the Resin to cool back down. What happens is the resin heats up very, very quickly, gums and ball on the cutting tool grabbing it and resulting in a very nasty catch.

I wish I had take some pics, not sure why I didn't but the stuff just dose not cut well even with light short cuts, doesn't cut clean like others, leaves the surface dull and rough like it melted. At first I thought it was just like Alumilite as the ribbons came off nicely, however I noticed that the ball of ribbons were warm in my fingers and would ball up like thick play-doe then separate again into ribbon as it cooled. Very weird. 

Not real sure why I even tried it, lol


----------



## bmachin (Dec 5, 2017)

If you haven't already, you should probably post this on the Amazon page as well, since the seller responded to a question regarding using the material for turning blanks by saying it could be done.

Bill


----------



## pjkoths (Dec 5, 2017)

That epoxy is for coating not casting.  This may be why you are having problems.

You need resin that is for casting.

Pete


----------



## BeeAMaker (Dec 5, 2017)

pjkoths said:


> That epoxy is for coating not casting.  This may be why you are having problems.
> 
> You need resin that is for casting.
> 
> Pete



I know, but you never know what will happen until you try it - so now we know


----------



## Beautys_Beast (Dec 10, 2017)

I tried it as well, When I drilled it, it got all cattawampuss, from the heat. Didn't even bother gluing in the tube.

I got a gallon of Poly boat yard resin I am going to give a try next. Why? Cause it was 40 dollars a gallon. Will it yellow? Probably, but I die it all anyway, so we shall see if it makes a difference.


----------

